# From the outskirts of Gatineau



## TimDubois (Feb 17, 2022)

Hello everyone,

Just stumbled across this forum and you all seem like a good group of guys/gals. I am a Materials Technician in the army and recently posted to the Gatineau area.

We are mostly known as a welding trade but I have my advanced machinist course (should be called basic machinist but I didn't name the course) and almost a year working full time at one of our R&D machine shops.

I have my own welding equipment but I've yet to get myself set up for machining. Hopefully that will change soon. Looking to get a lathe in the 10x22 size range for now and we will see where I go from there.


----------



## YYCHM (Feb 17, 2022)

Welcome from Calgary.


----------



## deleted_user (Feb 17, 2022)

TimDubois said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> Just stumbled across this forum and you all seem like a good group of guys/gals. I am a Materials Technician in the army and recently posted to the Gatineau area.
> 
> ...


welcome from Toronto.


----------



## whydontu (Feb 17, 2022)

welcome from Vancouver


----------



## Chip Maker (Feb 17, 2022)

Welcome from Peterborough Ont.!


----------



## CalgaryPT (Feb 17, 2022)

Greetings from Calgary.


----------



## Susquatch (Feb 17, 2022)

A warm welcome from farm country south of Chatham Ontario!


----------



## darrin1200 (Feb 18, 2022)

Welcome from a fellow RCEME, down near Brockville in Ontario. I did 26 years as a Weapons Tech.


----------



## 6.5 Fan (Feb 18, 2022)

Welcome from SK.


----------



## Blouin55 (Feb 22, 2022)

Welcome from Gaspe


----------

